# Kulhi Loaches Hanging Out



## Joanstone (Nov 27, 2010)

Great pic, love it


----------



## xiaxia (Mar 11, 2008)

aww lovely ~
i love khulis :3


----------



## twentypoundtabby (Dec 7, 2013)

They are so cute! I've always loved them.


----------



## TDerivan (Jan 3, 2014)

I adore loaches.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice shot! I'm a fan of Kuhlies too, I have some regular brown ones though.


----------



## cbachmann (Aug 6, 2013)

Is that a sunset hygro that theyre perched on?


----------



## Mr31415 (Sep 18, 2013)

I think it was this plant... Not sure which one it is.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

yep that's sunset hygro, thing grows really really fast


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Aww, hello there cuties!
I love these loaches... So cute and wiggly! It's like watching a tank full of cute little squiggles.


----------



## Mr31415 (Sep 18, 2013)

They are my favourite fish - fresh and marine alike. They spend the mornings on the bottom, evenings in the plants hanging around and scurrying for food, and every now and again they swim around like water snakes. Then there is the mandatory rescuing I need to do every two months or so from the Eheim canister filter. They are very special little creatures.


----------



## TDerivan (Jan 3, 2014)

I have 4 red tail botias in my 75 that I wouldn't trade for anything.


----------



## dana (Dec 12, 2013)

To Mr31415
I know this is a little off topic, sorry op, but I'm about to get some of these cuties, and I have an Eheim canister filter too. Do you know how they are getting in the filter? Are you using a prefilter?


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Sharp photos of the Kuhlis


----------



## Rbp917 (Dec 9, 2012)

Very well done photo!


----------



## lemonnoodle (Apr 1, 2013)

lol they look like a double headed dragon thing


----------



## Menace (Jan 15, 2014)

I plan on getting some of these myself! They're cool and they clean, win win!


----------



## Menace (Jan 15, 2014)

What kind of lens did you use if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Mr31415 (Sep 18, 2013)

I used an Olympus M.ZUIKO DIGITAL ED 60mm f/2.8 Macro Lens if I remember correctly.


----------



## Menace (Jan 15, 2014)

Mr31415 said:


> I used an Olympus M.ZUIKO DIGITAL ED 60mm f/2.8 Macro Lens if I remember correctly.


I need to get a macro lens. I just purchased a Sony A77 and it's kind of disappointing me in detail using the 18-50mm 2.8 lens. Could be the lens, could be the operator, but we'll see...


----------



## Rbp917 (Dec 9, 2012)

That is a great shot, and I am a bit of a sucker for those guys.


----------



## Mr31415 (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeah a macro lens makes a world of difference. This was with the new OM-D E-M1.

I love mine. Just not always fond of having to fish them out of the canister filter!


----------



## fraviz (Dec 7, 2012)

Really nice pics... I wish I could take pics from mine


----------

